# Your Favorite Day of the Week



## JyH (Mar 20, 2011)

Friday because...It's Friday. nufsed
So...How about you?


----------



## ianography (Mar 20, 2011)

Tuesday, because it's better than Monday.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 20, 2011)

Saturday. I hate weekdays because waking up at 5 sucks... I hate Sundays because it's basically just moping around how there's school the next day.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 20, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Saturday. I hate weekdays because waking up at 5 sucks... I hate Sundays because it's basically just moping around how there's school the next day.


 me too


----------



## Logan (Mar 20, 2011)

Friday. It comes after thursday, is right before saturday, and sunday comes after that. Also, we we we so excited to party on the weekend.


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 20, 2011)

You need to stop making threads


----------



## Logan (Mar 20, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> You need to stop making threads


 
Calm down. He makes 2 not so revolutionary threads in a day. Big whoop.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 20, 2011)

Blarnsday.


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 20, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Blarnsday.


 
Is it Blarnsday?


----------



## andrewgk (Mar 20, 2011)

Friday because yesterday was Thursday. And tomorrow is Saturday. And Sunday comes afterwards.


----------



## musicninja17 (Mar 20, 2011)

Friday is a f%&#*(% terrible song. Pisses me off so bad.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 20, 2011)

My favorite day of the week is whatever day it is at the time, because I'm in that day.


----------



## Dene (Mar 20, 2011)

Wednesday is skating night!


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 20, 2011)

Dene said:


> Wednesday is skating night!


 no, that was friday
although in Rotterdam we have the wednesday-night-skate-night 4 to 8 times a year

According to Annie, the best day is "tomorrow" but that is because "it's a hard knock life". My life doesn't knock so hard so I prefer Sundays because they are easy and give you time to cube (although it s*cks that thai-restaurants are closed)


----------



## MagicYio (Mar 20, 2011)

Yesterday.


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 20, 2011)

Monday


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 20, 2011)

FRIDAY FRIDAY, GOTTA GET DOWN ON FRIDAY... Fun fun fun fun


----------



## celli (Mar 20, 2011)

SATURDAY, WEEKEND. Friday sucks......


----------



## Owen (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't like weekends. They're boring. 

I have to say Friday. Statistically, it's my best day.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 20, 2011)

Saturday. Normally no work, no college, and there's always something fun to do.

And it makes me feel good about the day when I start if off with a successful multi BLD attempt .


----------



## Rook (Mar 20, 2011)

Tuesday, because I've just gotten over the worst day of the week (for me), making it feel better in comparison.


----------



## Dene (Mar 20, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Wednesday is skating night!
> ...


 
Wednesday is also skating night though, and I like Wednesday night skating more


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 20, 2011)

Friday is when all the dancing happens.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 20, 2011)

Owen said:


> I don't like weekends. They're boring.
> 
> I have to say Friday. *Statistically,* it's my best day.


 
What?


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 20, 2011)

everyone, not Friday!!!


----------



## Owen (Mar 20, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> What?


 
I take note if a day is a "good day". A majority of the good days have been on Fridays.


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 20, 2011)

Saturday, that's party day.


----------



## maggot (Mar 20, 2011)

i like fridays. but not because yesterday was thrusday, tomorrow is saturday and sunday comes afterword. i like fridays because i ALWAYS goto the bar on friday. its an escape from the kids, work, etc. just my 4 hours a week to chill with the guys and do my own thing.


----------



## Engberg91 (Mar 20, 2011)

Fridays because they are awesome! Thursday isnt bad its just 1 day more til friday.
I really hate sundays, does'nt matter if I'm free on monday they still suck sooo hard. -_-


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Mar 21, 2011)

Wednesday because so few people can spell it.


----------



## izovire (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't have a favorite day... they all seem the same to me...


----------



## Cubing321 (Mar 21, 2011)

Saturday. No school. No nothing


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 22, 2011)

Um... idk. Best day because of the lessons I have at school is Monday.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 22, 2011)

Friday...


----------



## EricReese (Mar 22, 2011)

A day where I can just sit down with no work, no nothing and just cube all day. Not even get a shower, just sit down and cube. Typically happens on Sunday because sometimes I work on saturday. ;-; Tuesdays and Thursdays are the worst, I work with a really awkward girl at work and its usually only me and her working so its dead quiet in there from 11-5. Makes me want to kill a baby rabbit with a rusty carving spoon


----------



## AnthonyH (Mar 22, 2011)

FRIDAY FRIDAY GOTTA GET DOWN ON FRIDAY!!!!


----------

